# she did it!



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

After being concerned she would never have the babies, she finally gave birth last night around 11pm. She had a litter of 9, one stillborn and 8 healthy babes. This morning they areally active with big old milk bands.
When should the markings show up on the babies? 
Also what's a good age to sex the litter?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If they're going to be dark, their color should start showing in a few days when their skin turns opaque; if they're light then you'll have to wait until their fuzz starts coming in. Start trying to sex them now; the more time you spend doing it, the better you'll be at it. 
Here's a reference (scroll down to the pic):
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?261314-Most-probably-pregnant-rattie


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks! 
Would you or anyone happen to know if it's OK that she is very active in her enclosure? I took off the screen lid for daytime so she would stop jumping around her nest. Is there anything I should do?


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

After using the guide for sexing, it looks like I have five boys and three girls


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

The little one on it''s back on the far left is freakin adorable! I wouldn't be surprised if it'll sleep like that once grown too x3


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

elliotulysses said:


> Thanks!
> Would you or anyone happen to know if it's OK that she is very active in her enclosure? I took off the screen lid for daytime so she would stop jumping around her nest. Is there anything I should do?


She's probably not used to being so confined. I try to let my girls have their normal free-range time even if they have a litter. I wouldn't want to be locked up with 8 squeaking rat jellybeans either lol


----------



## EmS (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't know if you've seen this but it helped me when my rat had babies. 
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm

Congrats on the babies


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I got lots of help here.
Here's to a nice litter


----------

